

Gitolite 3.0 Released - sciurus
https://github.com/sitaramc/gitolite/blob/master/doc/CHANGELOG

======
sciurus
I couldn't find a good overview of the changes, so I just linked to the
changelog to make clear that it's a complete rewrite. For those who aren't
familiar, "Gitolite allows you to setup git hosting on a central server, with
fine-grained access control and many more powerful features."

~~~
sciurus
I found an explanation of the rewrite
<http://sitaramc.github.com/gitolite/g3why.html>

